# Metal Gear Solid: Oscar Isaac über seine Faszination zur Kojima-Reihe



## Icetii (23. August 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Metal Gear Solid: Oscar Isaac über seine Faszination zur Kojima-Reihe* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Metal Gear Solid: Oscar Isaac über seine Faszination zur Kojima-Reihe*


----------



## FeralKid (23. August 2021)

Die Spiele sind auch absolut super, aber leider ist das alles sehr lange her und seitdem hatte Kojima meiner Meinung nach kein glückliches Händchen mehr mit seinen Spielen. Bei einem neuen MGS Ableger wäre ich aber wieder am Start, egal ob Remake oder ein neuer Teil.


----------



## golani79 (23. August 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Die Spiele sind auch absolut super, aber leider ist das alles sehr lange her und seitdem hatte Kojima meiner Meinung nach kein glückliches Händchen mehr mit seinen Spielen.



Das mit PT war Pech .. ansonsten hat Kojima seitdem ein eigenes Studio gegründet und mit Death Stranding einen weiteren tollen Titel entwickelt.

Was hätte er denn noch alles so machen sollen in der Zeit?


----------



## TheRattlesnake (23. August 2021)

Bin ja gespannt was das für ein Film wird und ob sie sich nah an der Spielestory halten oder was eigenes machen. Aber Videospielverfilmungen sind halt nur selten gut. Daher erwarte ich hier auch nicht viel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. August 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Bin ja gespannt was das für ein Film wird und ob sie sich nah an der Spielestory halten oder was eigenes machen. Aber Videospielverfilmungen sind halt nur selten gut. Daher erwarte ich hier auch nicht viel.


Die Vorlage allein gibt schon verdammt viel her. Wenn sie nur die eingebauten Gags außen vorlassen - ich meine, wie wichtig wäre ein Karton in einem Film?!  - und sich auf die ernsthafte Seite des Spiels beschränken können die daraus einen sehr guten Sci-Fi-Action-Thriller machen.

Die einzige Sache die mir ein wenig Sorgen ist:
Was machen sie mit Metal Gear? Behalten sie sein Design bei oder denken die sich eine eigene Konstruktion aus?


----------



## FeralKid (23. August 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Das mit PT war Pech .. ansonsten hat Kojima seitdem ein eigenes Studio gegründet und mit Death Stranding einen weiteren tollen Titel entwickelt.
> 
> Was hätte er denn noch alles so machen sollen in der Zeit?


Ich denke nicht das Death Stranding auch nur ansatzweise mit der legendären MGS Reihe mithalten kann. Auch MGS V war für viele Fans der Reihe schon eine Enttäuschung. Da hat kojima einfach nachgelassen.


----------



## golani79 (23. August 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das Death Stranding auch nur ansatzweise mit der legendären MGS Reihe mithalten kann. Auch MGS V war für viele Fans der Reihe schon eine Enttäuschung. Da hat kojima einfach nachgelassen.


Wer hat jetzt DS mit MGS verglichen? Genau .. niemand.

Du meintest, Kojima hätte seit der MG Reihe kein glückliches Händchen mehr mit Spielen. Wohlgemerkt hat er nur eins rausgebracht - das 2. wurde ja dank Konami nix.

Death Stranding ist meiner Meinung nach, für sich gesehen, ein solides Spiel - wenn es auch nicht jedem gefällt. Aber das tut die Metal Gear Reihe auch nicht. 

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt froh, dass mit Death Stranding Mal ein anderes Spiel kam und nicht ein weiteres nach Schema XY .. Kojima traut sich wenigstens das zu machen, was er möchte und haut nicht jedes Jahr oder jedes 2. Jahr nen identischen Titel raus. Solche Entwickler bräuchte es eigentlich mehr in der Industrie, dann hätte man vlt auch nicht das tausendste Call of Duty, Far Cry, etc welches im Prinzip immer nach dem selben Schema abläuft.

Ja, mir haben die linearen MGS Teile auch besser gefallen, aber schlecht finde ich The Phantom Pain jetzt auch nicht.

Kommt halt nicht ganz an die alten Teile ran.
Meine Favoriten sind sowieso MGS 1 und Snake Eater .. das originale Metal Gear gehört ebenso zu meinen Favoriten.


----------



## Nevrion (24. August 2021)

Metal Gear Solid 5 war mein erstes Metal Gear, weil es für den PC erschien und es hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Wenn das für jemanden eine Enttäuschung war, dann müssen die Vorgänger auf der Konsole ja bombastisch gewesen sein. (Bis dahin kannte ich Metal Gear nur reichlich akkurate Parodien wie diese hier: 



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oAQ73QooZaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


) 

Klar ist aber auch, dass Kojima im 5. Teil seine Vision nicht vollständig umsetzen konnte. Ganze Story-Kapitel gingen ja verloren, weil Konami wohl auf den Release pochte.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (24. August 2021)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Metal Gear Solid 5 war mein erstes Metal Gear


Mein Beileid. 


Nevrion schrieb:


> Wenn das für jemanden eine Enttäuschung war, dann müssen die Vorgänger auf der Konsole ja bombastisch gewesen sein.


Für mich gehören MGS1-4 zum besten was ich jemals gespielt habe. Und das war in meinen mittlerweile fast 30 Jahren als Spieler schon einiges. MGS5 war für mich dagegen eine Vollkatastrophe.
Könnte mir allerdings auch vorstellen dass jemand der bis jetzt nur den 5. Teil gespielt hat und den gut fand dann mit den ersten vier Teilen nicht viel anfangen kann.
MGS1-4 und MGS5 sind einfach komplett andere Spiele. Da hat der 5. Teil eigentlich nichts mehr mit den vorgängern zu tun da alles was die Spiele besonders gemacht hat im 5. Teil fehlt.

MGS 1 und 2 gab es übrigens auch für PC. Bei Teil 3 bin ich mir nicht sicher. Teil 4 war PS3 Exklusiv.


----------



## FeralKid (24. August 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wer hat jetzt DS mit MGS verglichen? Genau .. niemand.
> 
> Du meintest, Kojima hätte seit der MG Reihe kein glückliches Händchen mehr mit Spielen. Wohlgemerkt hat er nur eins rausgebracht - das 2. wurde ja dank Konami nix.
> 
> ...



Seit MGS4 (was noch richtig gut war) kam nur noch MGS V, ein abgebrochenes PT und Death Stranding. Also nichts wirklich Ruhmreiches. Daher die Äusserung, dass er Kojima nachgelassen hat, was ja nunmal auch einfach so ist.


----------



## golani79 (24. August 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Seit MGS4 (was noch richtig gut war) kam nur noch MGS V, ein abgebrochenes PT und Death Stranding. Also nichts wirklich Ruhmreiches. Daher die Äusserung, dass er Kojima nachgelassen hat, was ja nunmal auch einfach so ist.


Wenn man nix mehr zu sagen hat, weil eigentlich schon alles dasteht, könnte man auch einfach mal nix mehr sagen.

MGS V rechne ich übrigens zur MGS Reihe ...

PT - wie gesagt --> Konamis Schuld


----------



## FeralKid (24. August 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wenn man nix mehr zu sagen hat, weil eigentlich schon alles dasteht, könnte man auch einfach mal nix mehr sagen.
> 
> MGS V rechne ich übrigens zur MGS Reihe ...
> 
> PT - wie gesagt --> Konamis Schuld



OK. Du konntest den Gedanken offenbar noch nicht ganz nachvollziehen, also habe ich meine Meinung nochmal etwas genauer begründet. Ob PT Konamis Schuld oder wessen auch immer war, spielt für die Feststellung, dass Kojima nach MGS 4 nicht mehr viel Zustande gebracht hat eigentlich auch keine Rolle. MGS V zähle ich ebenso zur MGS Reihe. Allerdings konnte der Titel den ersten 4 Teilen eben nicht das Wasser reichen, wie hier ja bereits mehrfach festgestellt wurde.


----------



## golani79 (24. August 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> OK. Du konntest den Gedanken offenbar noch nicht ganz nachvollziehen, [...]


Ähm ja .. passt scho .. lol


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. August 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> OK. Du konntest den Gedanken offenbar noch nicht ganz nachvollziehen, also habe ich meine Meinung nochmal etwas genauer begründet. Ob PT Konamis Schuld oder wessen auch immer war, spielt für die Feststellung, dass Kojima nach MGS 4 nicht mehr viel Zustande gebracht hat eigentlich auch keine Rolle. MGS V zähle ich ebenso zur MGS Reihe. Allerdings konnte der Titel den ersten 4 Teilen eben nicht das Wasser reichen, wie hier ja bereits mehrfach festgestellt wurde.


Tatsache ist dass Teil 5 sich bewusst (!) von den Vorgängern abgrenzen wollte. Offenere Spielwelt, weniger Linearität, mehr taktische Möglichkeiten. Dass da die Opulenz der Story-Inszenierung einstecken musste war absehbar, aber für mich persönlich war MGS5 eines der besten taktischen Open-World-Spiele überhaupt. Vielleicht nicht das beste MGS, aber wesentlich besser als MGS2 und MGS4 war es allemal.


----------



## FeralKid (24. August 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Tatsache ist dass Teil 5 sich bewusst (!) von den Vorgängern abgrenzen wollte. Offenere Spielwelt, weniger Linearität, mehr taktische Möglichkeiten. Dass da die Opulenz der Story-Inszenierung einstecken musste war absehbar, aber für mich persönlich war MGS5 eines der besten taktischen Open-World-Spiele überhaupt. Vielleicht nicht das beste MGS, aber wesentlich besser als MGS2 und MGS4 war es allemal.



Das sieht halt eigentich jeder anders...


----------



## TheRattlesnake (24. August 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht das beste MGS, aber wesentlich besser als MGS2 und MGS4 war es allemal.


Kommt halt drauf an warum man die ersten 4 Teile gespielt hat und mochte.
Sieht man da NUR aufs Gameplay dann war MGS5 sicherlich das bessere Spiel.
Schaut man auch auf andere Dinge wie Story, Inszenierung, Charaktere, Spielwelt dann stinkt MGS5 halt mächtig ab.
Selbst wenn man es als Open World Spiel für sich betrachtet kann ich da beim besten willen nichts gutes erkennen weil die Open World kaum hätte noch langweiliger sein können.
Ich hab um die 80 Stunden in das Spiel gesteckt (weiß der Teufel was mich dazu geritten hat)  und zugegeben, die ersten ca. 30 Stunden hatte ich meinen Spaß weil man da die Möglichkeiten des Gameplays noch ausprobieren konnte. Aber danach war es einfach immer wieder das gleiche.


----------

